# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Leczenie botoxem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Oprócz usuwania zmarszczek jakie ma zastosowanie botox? Ostatnio czytałam że nawet pomaga w leczeniu migreny  :Smile:  Na jakiej zasadzie znajduje zastosowanie Botox w leczeniu migreny? Bardzo mnie to ciekawi.
Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------

